# Next years buck to hunt



## ultramag (Dec 6, 2006)

I have seen this deer all year.I passed him with my bow and muzzleloader and rifle.He was Hermans running buddy before the rut.Hopefully will make it a few more weeks.Maybe he will stay around he has been here all year long.I think he could be one to hunt next sepetember.He is pretty much nocturnal by all of the pictures i got of him the past week while i was in Kansas.I hope he makes it and stays nocturnal.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 6, 2006)

I think he needs some groceries.He looks a little run down.You can see his hip bones in  a few pictures.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 6, 2006)

That's about  the same size Herman was last year. Have you got a name for this one yet. Looks like a twin to herman.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 6, 2006)

That is either Herman's son or brother....No doubt..


----------



## ultramag (Dec 6, 2006)

BOWHUNTER! said:


> That's about  the same size Herman was last year. Have you got a name for this one yet. Looks like a twin to herman.



Nah i dont think i will name anymore.I think i will just call this one "Deer".That way people will not think i have totally lost my mind.That way i can say i am looking for deer and not looking for Herman or Sherman or Fred or Bob or some crazy name like that.What do ya think?


----------



## ultramag (Dec 6, 2006)

Arrow3 said:


> That is either Herman's son or brother....No doubt..



Yep he is the one that was standing beside Herman on Monday evening of the opening week of rifle season and it was getting late on my food plot.They looked so similar i could not tell which was which and i did not want to shoot this deer this year so i backed off of the trigger.It would have been a 50/50 chance at killing Herman.But i just did not want to do it that way.That is the choice i made, good thing for this dude.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 6, 2006)

Who cares what people think. You have totally lost your mind and so have I. We all have. Think about that the next time you crawl out of a warm bed on a frosty morning for a "chance" at seeing a deer. I love it.  I think he needs a name.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 6, 2006)

BOWHUNTER! said:


> Who cares what people think. You have totally lost your mind and so have I. We all have. Think about that the next time you crawl out of a warm bed on a frosty morning for a "chance" at seeing a deer. I love it.  I think he needs a name.



I am gonna name him ROGER.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 6, 2006)

ultramag said:


> I am gonna name him ROGER.



    You have lost your mind., or it's still frozen.  That's just wrong right there.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 6, 2006)

BOWHUNTER! said:


> You have lost your mind., or it's still frozen.  That's just wrong right there.



Ok maybe i wont name him Roger......He looks smarter than a Roger...I am thinking something like Poindexter or something like that


----------



## Jasper (Dec 7, 2006)

ultramag said:


> He looks smarter than a Roger...



We were all thinking the same thing..........


----------



## rip18 (Dec 7, 2006)

Neat experience!  Name him!!


----------



## pnunny (Dec 20, 2006)

How about Ralph????


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 21, 2006)

*I love naming deer!!*

I think it is great to name a deer!  I think it becomes more of a challenge to hunt a particular deer than just any deer, its like a chess game.  I think Dexter, the boy genius on the cartoon channel (my daughter watches it so no laughing) would be a great name.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Dec 21, 2006)

Most of the names I use for 'em aren't allowed on this forum!  Of course I usually don't name them until after they give me the slip.


----------



## Booner Killa (Dec 21, 2006)

Alright Ultra, that's a new thread right there. I loved reading about ol Herman this past season and often thought about him while hunting. You have to name him and keep us posted on his progress over the off season. Yea, I don't think you have to worry about what people think about us. I think folks like us are a dieing breed anyway. Most of the regulars on here are more crazy about antlers than most folks ever thought about. Name that dude. My vote for his name Walter. My reasoning behind that name is because the deers' right main beam looks like a capital "W" in that pic. What do ya'll think?????


----------

